# George HW Bush to endorse Romney



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

CBS News 
*George HW Bush to endorse Romney*
CBS News - ‎34 minutes ago‎

(Credit: Bob Levey/Getty Images) Updated at 11:23 am ET Former President George HW Bush will formally endorse Mitt Romney for president on Thursday, CBS News has confirmed.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Anyone who endorses someone other than Romney, at this point is foolish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

cc3915 said:


> Anyone who endorses someone other than Romney, at this point is foolish.


For better or worse, it looks like he's our guy.


----------

